# October COTM: Robafett



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Robafett
*Name:* Rob
*Location:* Wenatchee, WA
*Car Info:* 2011 Chevy Cruze LT with RS Package
*Stock Options:* XM, onStar, Pioneer 9-Speaker sound system, Jet Black Sport Red interior, Black Granite Metallic Paint.
Modifications: Cruzin' Rally stripes (2-sets: dark red and metallic silver), metallic black bowties, decepticon logos on rear windows and front bowtie, "Turbo" decals placed on both sides of the hood. 20% window tint all around.
Future plans: Side marker light tint decals (dark gunsmoke), interior shift lever decal (dark red), Cruzetalk decal (when/ if it arrives), red painted calipers
Other info: Was shopping for a more fuel efficient car for a long daily commute. Happened upon the Cruze and fell in love instantly with the Red and Black interior/ Sporty RS look. Went to the dealer and there were none available (anywhere.) Special ordered this car, it arrived about easter (about 6 weeks) with 2 miles on it. THANKS EASTER BUNNY!


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

What? No detail pics of the bowties?!?!


----------



## lacruze (Jul 9, 2011)

NIce. loving the strips, hating the turbo and transformer stickers. gaattaa bee incognito


----------

